# Port A



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ran around the port A jetties yesterday looking for bull reds in the surf to target with flies. We could not find schools busting bait, so we hung out at the jetties and saw a couple of dozen tarpon rolling but could not get them to take a fly, but it was fun getting some shots.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Cool - at least you were out there among 'em! I'm just hoping I can get my boat out of Cove Harbor before they all head south.


----------



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

Good luck....you probably have a couple of more weeks...one more front and its adios until next summer.


----------



## Dubdee (Jul 22, 2015)

how big were they?


----------



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

I would estimate 30 to 50 lbs...


----------

